# New member



## bmcouni3 (Oct 6, 2018)

Hey folks. I love old bottles. I prefer turn of the century and older. I bottle dig, metal detect and eyeball anything old. From Tybee GA. Here are my favorite bottles I've dug. Most are in boxes because I have kids and I'm afraid no matter where I display them they will break them. My favorite is my De Steiger bottle. Not my oldest but they were in business for less than 20 years. Look up the company good read. The one with the oysters on it I cought in a cast net while catching bait. Thought I'd share a few of my bottles. Waiting on winter to dig a new privy on a friend's property that's mid-1800s.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			

















Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## Robby Raccoon (Oct 6, 2018)

Welcome to the forum. 

Two of those look to be closer to the turn of a few centuries ago.


----------



## hemihampton (Oct 6, 2018)

Yeah, The one on far right is last pic is super old. Congrats & Welcome to the site. LEON.


----------



## bmcouni3 (Oct 6, 2018)

Thanks. And yes I have quite a few 1700s bottles. These are my favorite of all my collection. 

Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## WesternPA-collector (Oct 6, 2018)

Welcome to the site. Nice bottles. I like the strap flask and green bottle with the windmill the most.


----------



## sandchip (Oct 6, 2018)

Good stuff there.  And as mentioned, you've got some real oldies.



bmcouni3 said:


> ...Waiting on winter to dig a new _*pervy*_ on a friend's property that's mid-1800s...



LOL, I don't normally correct spelling here, but it's privy!  Good luck on the dig and it's good to have you on board.


----------



## bmcouni3 (Oct 7, 2018)

sandchip said:


> Good stuff there.  And as mentioned, you've got some real oldies.
> 
> 
> 
> LOL, I don't normally correct spelling here, but it's privy!  Good luck on the dig and it's good to have you on board.


Thanks and thanks for the correction. I use talk to text often. Need to start proofreading before I post. Lol

Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## cityventure (Oct 10, 2018)

Hello you selling?


----------



## cityventure (Oct 10, 2018)

How much you can sell this one?


----------



## bmcouni3 (Oct 10, 2018)

cityventure said:


> How much you can sell this one?View attachment 184927


None are for sale at this time. If that ever changes you'll be the first to know.

Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------

